# udevd [951] bład przy strcie systemu po zmainie jajka

## icemanPL

Witam , miałem komunikat od udevd ,że mam stare jajko 2.6.23.r-9 , wiec ściągam nowe 2.6.32-r7

Kompiluje , reboot i system nie staruje , dochodzi do momentu w którym wypisuje mi :

```

* Starting udevd

udevd[951] inotify_init failed: Function not implemented

error initializing inotify

udevd[951] error initializing inotify

```

po czym nie może już znaleźć dysku root-a

----------

## dylon

to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295145 moze pomoc...

----------

## icemanPL

Przebudowa nie pomogła , na starym jajku udevd śmiga tylko wypisuje info o starym jajku . Zaczynam podejżewać iż może to być problem z kontrolerem scsi . Na starym jade na sterach 

```
RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID (rev 01)
```

 w nowym cosik jakby on nie łapał .

----------

## dziadu

Który udev?

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj konfig kernela.

----------

